# Ιθαγενή Ωδικά Πουλιά και Υβρίδια > Γιατί είμαστε κατά της αιχμαλωσίας; >  Καρδερινα-τέλος αιχμαλωσίας

## Βασιλεία

Πριν λίγο καιρό μου είπε ο θείος μου οτι του έδωσαν μια καρδερινα ανταλλάσσοντας ένα καναρινι του.Εγω φυσικά μόλις το έμαθα του είπα οτι πρέπει να την ελευθερωσει!Τελικα,τον επεισα και θα μου την δώσει εμένα είπε να την ελευθερωσω απλά δεν ξέρω σε ποιο μέρος πρέπει για να ζήσει και πάλι αρμονικά το πουλάκι στη φύση του...θα μπορούσατε να μου πείτε μέρος όπου μπορω να πάω να την ελευθερωσω μόλις την παραλάβω?ευχαριστω  :Happy:

----------


## Gardelius

Κατ αρχην να σε συγχαρώ για την πράξη σου αυτή!!!! Ειναι η καλυτερη επιλογή...να ξερεις και το "αίσθημα" μολις θα δεις το πουλακι να φτερουγιζει ελευθερο ....* μ ο ν α δ ι κ ο ! ! ! ! 

Θα μπορουσες σε καποιο αλσος* * ή οπου μπορεις  πιο "ανοικτά"...


*Λογικα,...θα βρει καποιο κοπαδι να ενταχθεί και παλι μαζι τους.!!!!

----------


## stephan

Οι καρδερίνες απο οτι ξερω προτιμούν τα καπως χαμηλά δενδρα και τις σχετικα αραιό φυτεμένες περιοχες (ενα πυκνό δασος για παράδειγμα δεν ειναι κατάλληλο σε αντιθεση με ενα ελαιόνα ή ενα αραιό άλσος). Μπορεις να παρατηρήσεις σε τετοιες περιοχες αν υπάρχουν και αλλα πουλια του ειδους της και να την ελευθερώσεις εκει.

----------


## panos70

Συχαρητηρια Βασιλεια αντε με το καλο να την ελευθερωσεις

----------


## jk21

Μπραβο Βασιλεια ! βλεπω εισαι στο Ηρακλειο Αττικης .Παλιοτερα θα σου ελεγα στο αλσος της ΣΕΛΕΤΕ στην ειρηνη αλλα εχει γεμισει μπετο ... 
αν μπορουσες να περασεις απεναντι προς θρακομακεδονες ή βαρυπομπη θα ηταν μια χαρα ,αλλα και κει πιο πανω στους προποδες της πεντελης ισως .Αν σε φερει ο δρομος και τα πανεπηστημια πανω στον υμμητο ειναι ιδανικα ,οπως και πολλα μερη προς μεσογεια .οπως σου ειπαν οχι πυκνη βλαστηση αλλα θαμνωδη με αγκαθια ,ελιες κλπ .
Να μαθεις ομως το παρελθον της και να δοκιμασεις αν εχει δυναμη στα φτερα ,σε μεγαλο κλουβι.Αν ειναι καιρο σε μικρο κλουβι ,ισως χρειαστει προετοιμασια .Μεχρι να απελευθερωθει ,αυγουλακι ,βιταμινες στο νερο και χορταρικα με προτιμηση αυτη την εποχη στη γλυστριδα .

----------


## Βασιλεία

Σας ευχαριστώ όλους!θα κάνω αυτο που μου είπε ο κύριος jk21 να δοκιμάσω σε ένα μεγαλύτερο κλουβί να δώ αν πετάει καλα και θα την δυναμώσω και μετά θα την ελευθερωσω στην βαρυμπομπη ρώτησα τν πατέρα μ και θα πάμε εκεί!θα σας βάλω και φωτο από την ελευθερωση της :Big Grin:   :Happy:  :Happy:  :Happy:  :Happy:

----------


## jk21

οχι πολυ ψηλα σε πυκνο δασακι .πιο χαμηλα οκ;

----------


## Βασιλεία

Την πήρα από το θείο μου την καρδερινα και την έβαλα να πετάξει λίγο στη σοφία μας αλλά πετάει λίγο και μετά σταματάει...είναι κακό αυτο?μπορω να την ελευθερωσω η δεν θα επιβιώσει επειδή δν μπορεί να πετάει για πολλή ώρα?επισης της βάζω αυγό τροφή δικιά μου καλα κάνω?

----------


## Βασιλεία

Της βάζω και βιταμίνες στο νερό..

----------


## jk21

Να την εχεις σε ευρυχωρο κλουβι ,για να ξεπιαστει .Προσπαθησε να μαθεις τον πραγματικο χρονο που ειναι σε αιχμαλωσια και σε τι διαστασεις κλουβιου ητανε .Ειναι λογικο σε ενα αγνωστο χωρο ,ακομα και ελευθερη εκτος κλουβιου να ειναι ,αρχικα να στρεσσαριστει .Να τις δινεις αυγο ,βιταμινες ,χορταρικα (πχ γλυστριδα ή βασιλικο απο γλαστρα ,ειδικα αν εινα σποριασμενος )  ,να μας βγαλεις ενα βιντεο να δουμε πως κινειται στο κλουβι που την εχεις και να τις δινεις αν βρεις τροφες που τρωει οπως τις βρισκει στη φυση πχ αυτο τον καιρο υπαρχουν αρκετα αγκαθια αλλα και ραδικοσπορος πανω σε μεγαλωμενα ραδικια 

δες εδω  *Η διατροφή της Καρδερίνας ( goldfinch diet ) στη φύση : συνοπτική παρουσίαση*σκεψου για να καταλαβεις ποια ειναι ραδικια (θα δεις σε χωραφια σιγουρα ) σαν αυτο σε πιο ξερη μορφη

----------


## Βασιλεία

Ευχαριστώ πολυ για την άμεση απάντηση :Happy:  λοιπόν η καρδερινουλα μου είπε ο θείος μου είναι 2 χρόνια σε κλουβί αλλά τ κλουβί και που την είχαν και που την  έχω είναι λίγο μικρό φαντάζομαι...της δίνω βασιλικό γτ έχουμε μπόλικο και στην αυλή μας και στ μπαλκόνι οπως και στα αλλα καναρινακια μου...θα προσπαθήσω να σας βγάλω βίντεο...όσο για τα χορτάρι μια θα της δώσω και ραδικια όπως μου είπατε...πάω τώρα να βγάλω βίντεο και να προσπαθήσω να το ανέβασω..

----------


## Βασιλεία

Πιστεύω να ανεβεί το βίντεο...

----------


## jk21

*Πως ανεβάζουμε βίντεο στο Youtube*




*Ανέβασμα βίντεο απο το ίντερνετ*


το πουλακι πρεπει να ξεπιαστει καπως .θελει μεγαλυτερο χωρο απο μικρο κλουβακι  μαλλον .Αλλα ας το δουμε πρωτα

----------


## Βασιλεία

http://youtu.be/iGemhr6FVOA τώρα πιστεύω να το δείτε...  :Happy:

----------


## xrisam

> http://youtu.be/iGemhr6FVOA τώρα πιστεύω να το δείτε...






Το έβαλα σωστά.

----------


## stephan

> http://youtu.be/iGemhr6FVOA τώρα πιστεύω να το δείτε...


Το κλουβακι ειναι μικρο για να μπορεσει να εξασκήσει τα φτερα της αν εχεις καμια μακρόστενη ξεωγαρωστρα (πχ 90αρα) θα ειναι οτι πρεπει αν οχι μπορεις να φτιάξεις ενα πρόχειρο, μακρόστενο κλουβι απο κουνελοσηρμα θα σου κοστισει αφου δεν θα ειναι απαραίτητο να κατασκευασεις σκελετο και ταψακι για τον πατο.

----------


## stephan

εννοώ κατι φτιαγμενο καπως ετσι αλλα σε πολυ μεγαλύτερο μέγεθος φυσικα  ::

----------


## jk21

θελει μεγαλυτερο κλουβι ,γιατι το πουλι τοσο καιρο θα εχει δυσκαμψια στα φτερα .Ομως θα ηθελε πριν την απελευθερωσεις ,μια μερα να την μεταφερεις με αμαξι (κλεισε με καποιο πανι το κλουβι απο πανω να μην στρεσαριστει ) στο μερος που σκεφτεσαι να την αφησεις και να βγαλεις ενα αντιστοιχο βιντεο απο αποσταση 4-5 μετρων .θελω να δω τις αντιδρασεις της σε εκεινο το χωρο και ισως με πουλια να ακουγονται τριγυρω ,αλλα και χωρις αυτα 

Μαθε επισης το πουλι αν πιαστηκε ή αν το πηραν μικρο απο καμμια φωλια

----------


## Βασιλεία

Έχω μια μεγάλη ζευγαρωστρα π αν βγάλω κ τ χωρισμα γντ πολυ μεγάλη και θα την βάλω εκεί τοτε :Happy:  εχει πιαστεί το πουλάκι δν τ πήραν από τη φωλιά...πόσες μέρες πρεπει να την αφήσω περίπου στο μεγάλο?αυτο με το πανί θα το κάνω Σγρ το κάνω κ όταν πάω διακοπές με τα καναρινακια μ...

----------


## jk21

Αν εχει πιαστει στη φυση ,θα ειναι ετοιμο συντομα ,αρκει να ξεπιαστει .Θα ηθελα παντως να κανεις αυτο που σου ειπα με την βολτα και να δουμε αντιδρασεις  .Αν μαλιστα το δεις να κρεμιεται στα καγκελα συνεχως και αφηνοντας την πορτα ανοιχτη ,την κοπανησει μονο του ,τοτε ισως ετσι κι αλλιως να ειναι ετοιμο 

αλλα να ειναι σε καταλληλο χωρο

----------


## Βασιλεία

Εντάξει αύριο το πρωί θα την βάλω στο μεγάλο...ποτε να πάω να κάνω αυτο με την πόρτα μετά από κανά 2 μέρες?η παραπάνω?

----------


## Βασιλεία

Εγω μπορω και αύριο το πρωί να την πάω με το αυτοκίνητο αλλά αν φύγει και δν μπορεί να πετάξει μετά?ψιλοφοβαμαι...:/

----------


## jk21

Αυριο αν θες πηγαινε για δοκιμη να δεις αντιφρασεις .Μην την αφησεις .Αστην μετα μερικες μερες στην κλουβα και τα ξαναλεμε ,αναλογα και με τις αυριανες αντιδρασεις

----------


## Βασιλεία

Εντάξει θα την πάω αύριο να δώ αλλά δν ανοίγω την πόρτα...ευχαριστώ πολυ θα σας στείλω αύριο τις αντιδράσεις της... :Happy:

----------


## vag21

> Ευχαριστώ πολυ για την άμεση απάντηση λοιπόν η καρδερινουλα μου είπε ο θείος μου είναι 2 χρόνια σε κλουβί αλλά τ κλουβί και που την είχαν και που την  έχω είναι λίγο μικρό φαντάζομαι...της δίνω βασιλικό γτ έχουμε μπόλικο και στην αυλή μας και στ μπαλκόνι οπως και στα αλλα καναρινακια μου...θα προσπαθήσω να σας βγάλω βίντεο...όσο για τα χορτάρι μια θα της δώσω και ραδικια όπως μου είπατε...πάω τώρα να βγάλω βίντεο και να προσπαθήσω να το ανέβασω..


αν και ειμαι υπερ της απελευθερωσεις των αγριων πουλιων,φοβαμαι οτι σε αυτην την περιπτωση το πουλι καλο ειναι να μεινει εκει που ειναι ,σε μεγαλυτερο κλουβι,αλλα κοντα στον ανθρωπο.
το πουλι το βλεπω κοινωνικοποιημενο και δυσκολα θα ξαναγριεψει,τεσπα αυτη ειναι η γνωμη και η αποφαση δικη σου.

----------


## jk21

Βαγγελη την ολη διαδικασια την προτεινα ,για να διαπιστωθει αυτο που φοβασαι .Δεν το αποκλειω (για αυτο και προτεινα οτι προτεινα ) αλλα ενα κλουβακι μια σταλια και 2 χρονια στην πλατη ,δεν ειναι καταλληλος χωρος να δειξει οτι μπορει και χωρις αυτο στη φυση .Οι αντιδρασεις οταν βρεθει κοντα σε αυτη και το μεγαλυτερο κλουβι που θα του δωσει χωρο να πεταξει ,θα μας δειξουν περισσοτερα και ισως επιβεβαιωσουν τους φοβους σου ,που ειναι και πολυ πιο μικροι σαν πιθανοτητα αλλα και δικοι μου

----------


## vag21

δημητρη πιστευω οτι τα ενστικτα σαν αγριο πουλι τα εχει χασει.
θα χρειαστει πολυ χρονος για να τα ξαναποκτησει,ενα μεγαλο κλουβι για να ξεπιαστει δεν φτανει.

μην ξεχναμε οτι θα αλλαξει αρδην η διατροφη του στη φυση ,οπως θα πινει νερο απο οπου βρει ,βρωμικο καθαρο οτι εχει διαθεσιμο.
για μενα τα μονα πουλια που μπορουν να απελευθερονονται ειναι αυτα που δεν εχουν χασει τα ενστικτα τους.
το καλυτερο για μενα ειναι να βρει μια καρδερινουλα εκτροφης και να τα ζευγαρωσει.

----------


## jk21

εγω πιστευω οτι η εικονα που ειδαμε δεν αρκει να μας δειξει οτι εχει χασει ενστικτα και ειμαι σιγουρος για αυτο (οτι δεν αρκει ) .Κατσε να δουμε σημερα τα νεα και βλεπουμε .Ενα πουλι που εχει γεννηθει στη φυση ,που εχει ψαξει για τροφη στη φυση εστω και για ελαχιστους μηνες ή μηνα στη ζωη του ,δεν χανει σε δυο χρονια τα ενστικτα .Ακομη και ηρεμο να ειναι μπροστα στη θεα ενος ανθρωπου .Αν ηταν ταισμενο στο χερι ,τα πραγματα θα ηταν αλλιως .Για αυτο ,το κλεψιμο μικρων απο φωλια για μενα ειναι μεγαλυτερο εγκλημα απο το πουλοπιασιμο !

----------


## Βασιλεία

Συγγνώμη που καθυστέρησα να γράψω δεν είχα Ίντερνετ..λοιπόν την καρδερινουλα την πήγα για δοκιμή  και την άφησα 10 περίπου λεπτά και την κοιτούσα από μακριά..έκανε σαν τρελή πηδουσε από κάγκελο σε κάγκελο και κελαηδουσε συνέχεια πράγμα που δν μου το κανει στο σπίτι ....τι να κάνω να πάω να την απελευθέρωσω η να την αφήσω ακόμα λίγες μέρες στ μεγάλο κλουβι και μετά?

----------


## Βασιλεία

Αν εχει δίκιο ο φίλος Οδυσσέας και δεν μπορεί να επιβιώσει?περιμενω τις απόψεις σας..εγω θα ήθελα να ξαναζήσει κοντά στη φύση αλλά να επιβιώσει καλα και να μην πάθει κατι εξαιτίας μου..

----------


## jk21

> Οι αντιδρασεις οταν βρεθει κοντα σε αυτη και το μεγαλυτερο κλουβι που θα του δωσει χωρο να πεταξει ,θα μας δειξουν περισσοτερα .....


Βασιλεια απλα εγινε οτι περιμενα .Το πουλι εδειξε με τον καλυτερο τροπο που χαιρεται περισσοτερο και δεν ειναι η πρωτη καρδερινα που εχω δει ή εχω ακουσει να το κανει αυτο και για αυτο σε εστειλα να το κανεις 

τωρα μενει το δευτερο ... το ξεπιασμα μερικες μερες στο μεγαλο κλουβι και το σαββατοκυριακο που ερχεται ειναι μια χαρα για απελευθερωση .Να την εχεις μεχρι τοτε (πιστευω να εχει ηδη γινει ... ή οχι ακομα;  ) στο μεγαλυτερο κλουβι που να εχει στη μια μονο μερια πατηθρα και απο κει και περα αν θελει θα καθεται ειτε στην ταιστρα ή στα απεναντι καγκελα .Δεν εχουν τετοια κωλληματα οι καρδερινες .Κοιμουνται και κρεμασμενες στα καγκελα καμμια φορα .Να εχει χωρο να πεταξει .Δινε καθε μερα βασιλικο αν γινεται να εχει σπορια και οτι βρεις στη φυση απο γαιδουραγκαθο ,ραδικι ,αγριομαρουλο και αλλα
  (δες εδω  Η διατροφή της Καρδερίνας ( goldfinch diet ) στη φύση : συνοπτική παρουσίαση  )
μαλιστα αν εκει που ειναι να την αφησεις ,ειδες καποιο απο αυτα ,επελεξε να δινεις απο αυτο 

να της εχεις καθε μερα πολυβιταμινη και πριν την απελευθερωσεις θα εχεις βαλει στο νερο της το πρωι στην ποτιστρα ενα κουταλι γλ ρηχο ζαχαρη και στη μυτη αλατι (κατα προτιμηση το πρασινο που εχουν στα μαρκετ με καλιο ) ή να διαλυσεις ενα almora plus απο φαρμακειο  (ηλεκτρολυτες + δεξτροζη για ενεργεια ) 

στην μεταφορα παλι να εχεις σκοτεινα .Αν βρεις μερος που να εχει και πουλια του ειδους της ή να περνανε απο κει συχνα και ας μην ειναι εκει εκεινη τη στιγμη ,θα ειναι ιδανικο

----------


## jk21

αν ειχαμε και βιντεακι θα ηταν ακομη ιδανικοτερο

----------


## Βασιλεία

Βιντεακι δυστυχώς δν έβγαλα από τη δοκιμή :/ πάντως την έχω βάλει ήδη στο μεγάλο το κλουβι και της δίνω αυγό τροφή βασιλικό και βιταμίνες στ νερό κάθε μερα..θα πάω το σαββατοκύριακο όπως μου είπατε να την αφήσω αν δώ πάλι να κανει έτσι αλλιώς θα την κράτησε λίγο ακόμη για να είμαι σίγουρη...τοτε θα βγάλω και σίγουρα βίντεο!απλα σκέφτομαι να την μεταφέρω με το μικρό το κλουβι γιατί δεν χωράει στο αυτοκίνητο το μεγάλο στις πίσω θέσεις και αν την βάλω στο πορτπαγκαζ νομίζω θα σκάσει και φοβάμαι...τι να κάνω?

----------


## Βασιλεία

Θα προσπαθήσω να βρω και αλλα χορταρικα...ραδικια εχει η γιαγιά πάω τώρα να της βάλω..

----------


## jk21

Προτιμω σποριασμενα ραδικια ! με ενδιαφερει να μπει στη διαδικασια να συλλεγει τον σπορο 

βιντεο εννοουσα οταν θα την αφησεις 

ναι ετσι να πραξεις .να την μεταφερεις με το μικρο κλουβι σκεπασμενο (για να ειναι ησυχη και οχι στρεσσαρισμενη ) και να την αφησεις αν εχει παρομοια συμπεριφορα

----------


## οδυσσέας

> Αν εχει δίκιο ο φίλος Οδυσσέας και δεν μπορεί να επιβιώσει?περιμενω τις απόψεις σας..εγω θα ήθελα να ξαναζήσει κοντά στη φύση αλλά να επιβιώσει καλα και να μην πάθει κατι εξαιτίας μου..


Δικιο εχει ο *Βαγγελης* εγω απλα συμφωνω απολυτα με αυτα που εγραψε. ::

----------


## jk21

παρα τη συμπεριφορα του πουλιου οταν βρεθηκε στη φυση;

----------


## vag21

> παρα τη συμπεριφορα του πουλιου οταν βρεθηκε στη φυση;


τα δικα μου που γενηθηκαν στο κλουβι οταν τα βγαζω στο μπαλκονι κανουν σαν τρελα απο την χαρα τους,τι παει να πει αυτο ? οτι μπορουν να βρουν τροφη και να προστατευθουν απο τους θηρευτες?

μονο με πομπο οπως κανουν στα προτευομενα ειδη θα μπορουσαμε να πουμε ,οτι τα πουλακια που απελευθερώνονται μετα απο μεγαλο διαστημα παραμονης τους στο κλουβι,επιβιωνουν και εχουν προσαρμοστει.

ειμαι σιγουρος οτι το κοπαδι θα καταλαβει οτι κατι δεν παει καλα με αυτο το πουλακι και θα το αποβαλει με συνοπτικες διαδικασιες.


για μενα αυτα που αξιζουν(με την εννοια οτι θα ζησουν) να απελευθερώνονται ειναι αυτα που βλεπουμε στα παζαρια μεσα στον σαρμα που χτυπιουνται για να ξεφυγουν ,ναι αυτα δεν εχουν χασει τα ενστικτα τους ,θα δυσκολευτουν που εχουν χασει το κοπαδι τους αλλα θα προσαρμοστουν.

----------


## jk21

> τα δικα μου που γενηθηκαν στο κλουβι οταν τα βγαζω στο μπαλκονι κανουν σαν τρελα απο την χαρα τους,τι παει να πει αυτο ? οτι μπορουν να βρουν τροφη και να προστατευθουν απο τους θηρευτες?


αν  ηταν καρδερινες και οχι καρδερινοκαναρα υπο συνθηκες σαφως και μπορουν ! βασικη συνθηκη (υπαρχουν και αλλες ) να μην ειναι ταισμενα στο χερι ! αλλα εδω εχουμε πουλι που εχει γεννηθει στη φυση .Αν ενα τετοιο πουλι ξεχνα τοσο ευκολα τη ζωη στη φυση και τα ενστικτα του ,γιατι να μην ξεχασει και στη φυση τη ζωη του κλουβιου; 

Αν και πιστευω οτι το μελλον του πουλιου θα ειναι ευοιωνο και με τον τροπο που εννοεις και συ (και οι περισσοτεροι ) εξω στη φυση ,να σου πω οτι οποιο και να ειναι ,για μενα θα ειναι καλυτερο απο αυτο που μπορει να εχει ενα πουλι γεννημενο στη φυση και οχι στο κλουβι .Ακομα και αν καταληξει στα 50 μετρα στο στομα ενος θηρευτη !

αλλα ας θυμηθουμε και αυτο 

*Ο επισκεπτης*Ηταν πολυ ταλαιπωρημενο κι εμφανως αρρωστο.....Το χρωμα των ποδιων του δηλωνει οτι ηταν πολυ καιρο στην αιχμαλωσια.Ειναι τραγικο το οτι (προφανως) αφεθηκε ελευθερο λογω της ασθενειας του.... 


Αν και νομιζω οτι το εχει αναφερει εδω και δημοσια ο Γιαννης και οχι μονο σε προσωπικη μας κουβεντα  ....  Ευνοικη καταληξη με πληρη προσαρμογη στη φυση ( και αποδοχη απο αλλα πουλια του ειδους του ) ειχε εκτος απο αυτο  και πουλι εκτροφης του (νομιζω και μεταλλαγμενο ! ) .


Τιποτα δεν μπορει να δωσει σιγουρη απαντηση για την καταληξη ενος απελευθερωμενου πουλιου ,αλλα σιγουρα θα ειναι καλυτερα εκει εξω .Θα εχει προλαβει να ξανακελαηδησει χαρουμενο ! δεν ειναι τυχαιο αυτο που ανεφερε η Βασιλεια και ειναι η αντιδραση πολλων πουλιων με παρομοια ιστορια ! το καναρινι θα δει τη φυση και θα πηγαινει ισως περα δωθε απο χαρα ... η καρδερινα θα της τραγουδησει ομως οτι συντομα θα ειναι κοντα της !

----------


## jk21

> για μενα αυτα που αξιζουν(με την εννοια οτι θα ζησουν) να απελευθερώνονται ειναι αυτα που βλεπουμε στα παζαρια μεσα στον σαρμα που χτυπιουνται για να ξεφυγουν ,ναι αυτα δεν εχουν χασει τα ενστικτα τους ,θα δυσκολευτουν που εχουν χασει το κοπαδι τους αλλα θα προσαρμοστουν.


θελεις να πεις οτι αυτα που μετα απο 3-4 μηνες στην αιχμαλωσια ,εχουν συμπεριφορα οχι ησυχου προσαρμοσμενου πουλιου ,αλλα σε διαρκη ανησυχια και κρεμασμα στα καγκελα ,εχουμε χασιμο ενστικτων ή πιο ανεπτυγμενο εγκεφαλο που δεν τα ξεχνα; ειναι θεμα καθαρα αντιδρασης χαρακτηρα πουλιου ,που αλλα αποδεχονται την αιχμαλωσια με πιο ομαλο τροπο και αλλα οχι .Τα ενστικτα δεν χανονται και περνανε απο γενια σε γενια ακομα και μεσα στο dna .Ας βαλει τον Λαζαρο (που ειναι πουλι που δεν θα προτεινα για απελευθερωση ακομα και να το ηθελε ο Βασιλης ,γιατι εχει εξοικειωθει με τον ανθρωπο οντας μεγαλωμενος αναγκαστικα με ταισμα απο αυτον) σε ξεχωρο κλουβι μονο του και ας του δινε  ραδικι , αγριομαρουλο ,γαρδελοχορτο ,ταραξακο σποριασμενα σε κλαδι και αν εμενε σε λιγες ωρες τιποτα ,να με φτυνατε ! Η μονη διαφορα σε πουλια γεννημενα σε κλουβι ,ειναι οτι θα φανε χωρις να δουνε αλλα πουλια ,λογω εμπιστοσυνης σε αυτο που θα τους δωσει το αφεντικο και οσα δεν εχουν γνωρισει σαν φυτα ,αν βρεθουν στη φυση ,θα τα φανε ειτε αν δουνε αλλα πουλια ειτε αν πεινασουν τοσο πολυ που θα φανε οτιδηποτε .Οσα πουλια ομως εχουν γεννηθει στη φυση ηδη εχουν μια ποικιλια φυτων που εχουν δοκιμασει και αν απελευθερωθουν σε παρομοιο μερος με το βιοτοπο που ζουσανε ή σε βιοτοπο με τροφες σαν αυτες που τους δινανε στο κλουβι ,θα εχουν και την δυνατοτητα επιλογης 


την πιο πανω φραση σου ,εσυ που σε ξερω ,εκφραζεις την ανησυχια σου για το μελλον των πουλιων αυτων .Καποιοι αλλοι ,πολλοι πολλοι αλλοι ,βρισκουν δικαιολογια στο να κρατησουν τα αγορασμενα ή πιασμενα καποιων μηνων στο κλουβακι τους ,λεγοντας ... μπα και να το απελευθερωσω θα πεθανει ... αστο να ζησει 

οχι ,απο μενα δεν εχουν την επαναπαυση που θελουν στη συνειδηση τους !!!

----------


## vag21

για να μην παρεξηγηθω την απελευθερωση την επικροτώ.

----------


## jk21

και για να σας πεισω και περισσοτερο ...

ακομη και πουλια νεοσσοι πεσμενοι απο φωλιες  , μεγαλωμενα στο χερι (δεν το προτεινω ομως για μη γνωστες της ολης διαδικασιας ) τα οποια ταιζονται κατα εκατονταδες καθε χρονο (να μην πω χιλιαδες ) απο τις οργανωσεις προστασιας και περιθαλψς , απελευθερωνονται για δεκαετιες πια ... ακομη και αυτα .Λετε να ηταν τοσο ασυνειδητοι και να μην ξερανε τι κανουνε; λετε οτι κανουνε να τους ηρθε με την επιφοιτηση του αγιου Πνευματος και να μην υπαρχει προιστορια ,εμπειρια απο αντιστοιχες του εξωτερικου (που εκει υπαρχει παντα και με καθοδηγηση και επιστημονικων ομαδων και ολες αυτες οι πληροφοριες εχουν περασει και στις δικες μας .Το γνωριζω εκ πειρας ) 

η απελευθερωση ομως πουλιων ταισμενων στο χερι ειναι κατι δυσκολο για απλα μελη ενος φορουμ ,γιατι πρεπει να εχει υπαρξει μεγαλωμα με συνθηκες που υπαρχει η ελαχιστη εξαρτηση πουλιου και τροφοδοτη ! δυσκολο να επιτευχθει χωρις σαφεις οδηγιες και αλληλοενημερωση της πορειας μεχρι την απελευθερωση ,με τις συγκεκριμενες οργανωσεις 

Eνα μελος μας ο Νικος απο Λαρισα ,με την καθοδηγηση ατομου μεσα απο τετοια οργανωση ,ηδη πριν κανα 2-3 χρονια (δεν θυμαμαι ακριβως ) εχει μεγαλωσει πετροχελιδονα (σταχταρες ) απο πολυ μικρα και απελευθερωθηκαν μια χαρα

----------


## ninos

> Αν εχει δίκιο ο φίλος Οδυσσέας και δεν μπορεί να επιβιώσει?περιμενω τις απόψεις σας..εγω θα ήθελα να ξαναζήσει κοντά στη φύση αλλά να επιβιώσει καλα και να μην πάθει κατι εξαιτίας μου..


Χωρίς να έχω πείρα, θα σου γράψω τι θα έκανα εγώ στην θέση σου, χωρίς να ξέρω εαν είναι και η σωστή διαδικασία. 

Θα έβαζα το πουλί μόνο του σε εξωτερικό χώρο, σε τουλάχιστον 1 μέτρου ζευγαρώστρα. Σε λιγότερο απο μήνα, θα δεις οτι απο πλευράς κινητικότητας, το πουλί δεν θα έχει καμία σχέση με αυτό που είναι τώρα. Επίσης θα πρέπει το πουλάκι να αγριέψει, να σε βλέπει και να φοβάται δηλαδή.  Άρα θα το έβαζα κάπου χωρίς πολλά σούρτα - φέρτα. 

Το δυσκολότερο στάδιο είναι : 

πριν την απελευθέρωση, σταδιακά θα πέταγα τις ταΐστρες, ποτίστρες από την κλούβα και θα του έβαζα μέσα ότι μπορεί να βρει στην φύση. Κλωνάρια απο αγκάθια και γενικότερα ανάλογα με την εποχή και το μέρος, οτι παρουσιάζεται στην ενότητα *Η καρδερίνα και η διατροφή της στη φύση - goldfinch diet in nature.* Στον πάτο θα έβαζα χώμα και θα πέταγα και λίγους αγριόσπορους να δω εαν θα σκάψει να τους βρει.  Το νερό επίσης στο πάτο, σε ένα πήλινο μπολάκι για παράδειγμα.

Εαν το πουλάκι κατάφερνε να ζήσει, δηλαδή χωρίς τις ταΐστρες, αλλά καταφέρνοντας να βγάλει τους σπόρους απο τα φυτά, να σκάψει το χώμα κτλ, τότε υπάρχουν σίγουρα τεράστιες πιθανότητες να τα καταφέρει στην φύση.  Εαν απο την "ταϊστρα" πάει κατευθείαν στην φύση, τα πράγματα είναι σίγουρα πιο δύσκολα.

----------


## vasilis.a

να πω μια ιστοριουλα μου,περι τα τελη μαιου φετος ημουν για 3-4 μερες στα πεθερικα μου,σε χωριο με πλουσια βλαστηση οχι ορεινο και με παααααρα πολλες καρδερινες ελευθερες σε σημειο ..φασαριας..επινα καφε το απογευματακι στην αυλη και χαζευα μια καρδερινα και ενα  καναρινι που ειχαν σε κλουβι  και ξαφνικα εμφανιζεται μια αρσενικη κρδερινα ελευθερη και καθεται σε ενα δεντρο περιπου 2 μετρα απο τα κλουβια κα κελαιδουσε δισταχτικα.ξαφνικα ορμαει στην ποτιστρα του κλουβιου και προσπαθουσε απεγνωσμενα να πιει νερο επι ενα τεταρτο τουλαχιστον. καθομουν σχεδον 2  μετρα μακρια και δεν με φοβοταν καθολου,σα να μην υπηρχα. αφου το λυπηθηκα πηγα και εβαλα σε ενα πιατακι απο γλαστρα νερο και διπλα πολλους σπορους αλλα δεν επινε παλευε με την ποτιστρα και εφαγε λιγο με βουλιμια προσπαθησα να το πιασω με το χερι οσο ηταν πανω στο κλουβι και δεν φοβοτανπετουσε ως το δεντρο και επεστρεφε.με τα πολλα εβαλα ενα αδειο κλουβι με ανοιχτη την πορτα με γεματη σπορους ταιστρα και γεματη ποτιστρα.μπηκε με τη μια μεσα ηπιε πολυ νερο και μετα εφαγε και καθοταν σαν βασιλιας στο κλαδακι του κλουβιου χωρις να θελει να βγει εξω.το πουλι ειχε σιγουρα δραπετευσει απο κλουβι και δεν μπορουσε να ζησει εξω,ισως δεν ειχε την καταλληλη προεργασια σκεφτηκα και γω,αλλα τελικα δεν ηταν ετσι.του αφησα την πορτα ανοιχτη μεχρι το βραδυ και το παρακολουθουσα δεν το ενδιεφερε να βγει,πηγαινε μεχρι εκει και εμπαινε παλι μεσα και κελαιδουσε,τοα αφησα ετσι τη νυχτα με την ελπιδα να εχει φυγει το πρωι,αλλα...ματαια..το πρωι ηταν ακομη εκει με ανοιχτη την πορτα,και κελαιδουσε ασταματητα!!αφου συνεχιστηκε αυτο για αλλο ενα 24ωρο,επρεπε να επιστρεψω σπιτι μου και αποφασισα να το παρω μαζι μου με σκοπο να το προετοιμασω για την μεγαλη αποδραση.τις επομενες 15-20 μερες το προετοιμαζα με ολα τα παραπανω που γραψατε,,αλλα αυτος ειχε παρει την αποφαση του,για καιρο τον ειχα στο σπιτι μου με ανοιχτη πορτα αλλα αυτος τιποτα.καποιες φορες τον εδιωχνα,εβγαινε πετουσε μεχρι την λεμονια στην αυλη μου και παλι μεσα.οποτε αποφασισα να τον κρατησω με σκοπο να προσπαθησω παλι προς την ανοιξη.απλα πιστευω πως καποια πουλια εχουν μαθει στο κλουβι και ισως δεν ξερουν τον εξω κοσμο...

----------


## jk21

Για τον Βασιλη θα του πω να κοιταξει την υπογραφη μου ... δεν ξερει πληρως την προιστορια του πουλιου .... αν ηταν φωλισιο ,κλεμμενο απο φωλια (τι πιο συνηθισμενο σε χωρια που εχουν τις φωλιες διπλα ... ) και ταισμενο στο χερι ή αν ηταν χρονια στο κλουβι ,δεν θα με παραξενευε καθολου να γινοταν αυτο που ειδες οτι εγινε 

Για τον Στελιο 
θα συμφωνουσα ΑΠΟΛΥΤΑ μαζι σου ,αν η διαδικασια αυτη γινοταν στο περιβαλλον που το πουλι ηταν για 2 χρονια και ειχε σταθεροποιηθει απο θεμα προσαρμογης ,στρες και αυξησης κοκκιδιων .Δεν ειμαι σιγουρος (και με την πτερορια ενεργη και το φθινοπωρο και την υγρασια να ερχεται ) οτι θα ειναι το ιδιο σταθερο σε μη προβληματα κοκκιδιων ,για πολυ καιρο κοντα στη Βασιλεια .Αν οι πιο εμπειροι σε εκτροφη καρδερινας στην αιχμαλωσια θεωρουν οτι δεν υπαρχει περισσοτερος κινδυνος ,ναι ας γινει ετσι 

Στη Βασιλεια λεω ,οτι αν νοιωθει ετοιμη να κανει ολα αυτα που λεει ο Στελιος και κυριως (χωρις αυτο δεν εχει νοημα ) να προσφερει τροφες σε κλωναρια απο τον βιοτοπο απελευθερωσης (και φυσικα να νοιωθει ετοιμη οτι μπορει να τα αναγνωρισει και να τα συλλεξει ) τοτε ναι ας ακολουθησει και κεινη τη διαδικασια που ειναι σαφως πιο ομαλη ,αρκει να ειναι σε επαγρυπνηση με το κλουβι σε απολυτη καθαριοτητα σε πιθανη αυξηση των κοκκιδιων (ωστε να μην ανακυκλωθουν οι ωοκυστεις ) και καθε μια βδομαδα να μας δινει φωτο απο την κοιλια του πουλιου (να φαινεται το δερμα ) και τις κουτσουλιες του .

----------


## Βασιλεία

Ευχαριστω όλους για τις απαντήσεις σας...δεκτές και κατανοητές όλες...εγω μάλλον πήρα την δική μου απόφαση αφού η ευθύνη ειναι σε μένα και προχώρησα στην απελευθέρωση της καρδερινουλας σήμερα το απόγευμα νωρίς στην βαρυμπομπη...επέλεξα να αφεθεί ελεύθερη και να αφεθεί η μοίρα της στον δημιουργο της κάνοντας την μέλος της φυσικής αλυσίδας της ζωής...έχω βγάλει βίντεο που πήγα με την οικογένεια μ και την ελευθερωσα και το πουλάκι έκανε σαν τρελό μόλις το έβγαλα από το αυτοκίνητο και έβγαλα το πανί κελαηδουσε συνεχεια και όπως θα διαπιστώσετε και μόνοι σας άνοιξα την πόρτα και δν πέρασαν ουτε 2 δευτερόλεπτα και έφυγε και πέταξε αρκετά δυνατά κατα τη γνώμη μου και ανέβηκε στα δέντρα και κρύφτηκε...αρχικά σ ένα μικρό μετά σε ένα πολυ πιο ψηλό και έπειτα έφυγε μακριά...καθισα περίπου 45 λεπτά εκει και τα κατάφερνε μια χαρα όπως την παρατηρούσα από μακριά...είμαι πολυ συγκινημένη από αυτο το γεγονός και πιστεύω πήρα τη σωστή απόφαση...ελπίζω να με ευχαριστεί εκει που ειναι τώρα ελεύθερη...θα ανέβασω και το βίντεο όσο πιο σύντομα μπορω... :Happy:  ευχαριστω όλους για την ανταπόκριση σας...

----------


## Βασιλεία

Εδώ ειναι και το βίντεο...θα μας συγχωρησετε για τις ομιλίες που ακούγονται...( είμαστε όλη η οικογένεια )....ελπίζω να έκανα το σωστό για αυτή την ψυχούλα και να ειναι χαρούμενη εκει που ειναι και να κελαηδαει ελεύθερη...

----------


## lagreco69

Βασιλεια το video το εχεις ανεβασει σαν απορρητο, δεν μπορω να το δω.

----------


## Βασιλεία

Ναι το διόρθωσα μόλις ευχαριστω!Μπορειτε να το δείτε πάλι ?

----------


## lagreco69

Τωρα μια χαρα! φαινεται. 
Πολλα μπραβο!!!! για την πραξη σου.  :Happy:

----------


## Βασιλεία

Ευχαριστω πολυ  :Happy:

----------


## Gardelius

*Συγχαρητήρια!!!!!!!!!*

----------


## Βασιλεία

Ευχαριστώ!!!  :Happy:

----------


## ninos

Μπραβο Βασιλεια σε εσενα κ την οικογενεια σου.
Εαν σου λειπει η καρδερινουλα, με χαρα να σου δοσω τωρα ενα καναρινακι μου για την ομορφη πραξη σου κ του χρονου εαν τα καταφερω ενα καρδερινακι εκτροφης  :Happy:  
Σκεψου το κ στειλε μου πμ για να συννενοηθουμε.

----------


## vasilis.a

ευγε βασιλεια..το πουλακι σε ευγνωμονει!

----------


## teo24

Πολλα μπραβο Βασιλεια.Το βιντεακι σου οπως και του Χαρη θα παρουν την σειρα τους εδω
*Απελευθερώσεις ιθαγενών. Η επιστροφή στο πραγματικό τους σπίτι!*Σαν να μεγαλωνει το νημα......

----------


## Efthimis98

Μπράβο Βασιλεία!!!  :Happy:

----------


## jk21

Βασιλεια μπραβο σου ! τη στιγμη που εφευγε ,ξερω πως δεν θα την ξεχασεις ποτε ! ουτε και εκεινη θα την ξεχασει !!!

ειχα σκεφτει αλλα ημουν εκτος δικτυου για να σου το προτεινω εδω ,να εκανες αυτο ακριβως που τελικα εκανες .Να αφησεις ανοιχτη την πορτα και σε κεινη την επιλογη .Ειδαμε για ποτε ... ξεπορτισε ! 


και το ταξιδι συνεχιζετε ! αν δουμε στο youtube οι απελευθερωσεις αυξανονται και οχι μονο απο μελη μας !

----------


## Βασιλεία

Ευχαριστω παρα πολυ όλους σας ήταν υποχρέωση μου να το κάνω αυτο...είμαι πολυ συγκινημένη και χαρούμενη που τα κατάφερα!και βεβαια περιφανη που το βίντεο  μου θα προστεθει μαζι με τις υπολοιπες απελευθέρωσεις!ευχαριστω ιδιαίτερα τον κύριο jk21 για την πολύτιμη βοήθεια του!  :Happy:   :Happy:   :Happy:  ::

----------


## Gardelius

*Βασιλεία ειναι πολυ μεγάλη χαρά για το κλαμπ να εχει τετοια μέλη!!!!

και παλι πολλα*

----------


## jk21

βρε Βασιλεια ... με αυτο το κυριος με πιανουν κρισεις ηλικιας ...  ::

----------


## Gardelius

*jk21*

----------


## Βασιλεία

Χαχα συγνώμη αλλά μου βγαίνει  :Happy:

----------


## Steliosan

ΣΥΓΧΑΡΗΤΗΡΙΑ

----------

